# Neuling Problem - keine Tastatur in KDE

## Dr. Ames

Hallo,

als jemand, der bisher nur die schönen bunten Linux Welten a la Opensuse, Fedora etc. kannte, hatte mich der Ehrgeiz gepackt, es auch mal mit Gentoo zu probieren. Ich bin genau nach Handbuch vorgegangen. Neueste Stage3 Version AMD64 installiert, danach X11 und zum Schluß kde-meta. Einen Fehler hatte ich wohl vor der Installation von KDE und X11 gemacht. Ich hatte keinen Eintrag für die Tastatur also weder "evdev" noch "keyboard" in der "make.conf" eingetragen. Nun holte ich dies nach und ließ nach einigen Webrecherchen folgenden Befehl ausführen "emerge -a1 $(qlist -I -C x11-driver)".

Aber es hilft nichts. Vor dem Start der graphischen Oberfläche funktioniert die Tastatur einwandfrei. Sobald das KDE Anmeldefenster erscheint, funktioniert nur noch die Maus. Weitere Webrecherchen führten zu nichts. Es wird häufiger auf "xorg" Konf Dateien verwiesen, die in meinem System nicht existieren, oder das Löschen einer "kaccessrc" Datei empfohlen, die ich aber auch nicht finden kann.

Als Kernel habe ich den automatisch generierten Genkernel im Einsatz (3.0.6).

Hat jemand hier eine Idee, wie ich die Arbeit von mehreren Tagen noch "retten" kann?

vielen Dank

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi Dr. Ames,

davon ausgehend, daß die Einträge in Deiner make.config richtig sind, schon mal den Befehl 

```
emerge -auDNtv world
```

 ausprobiert?

Grüße

Aleph

----------

## franzf

Das Update sollte wurscht sein - vorauasgesetzt er hat brav ein profile vor dem Installieren ausgewählt.

```
eselect profile list
```

Alles ab default/linux hat

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

Der evdev-Treiber existiert also schon.

Kopier mal /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d (Letzteres ist einh Verzeichnis; Wenn es nicht existiert einfach anlegen).

----------

## Dr. Ames

Danke an Euch beide. Ich probierte die erste Antwort auch zuerst aus . und siehe da, es funktionierte. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, was der Befehl "emerge -auDNtv world" wirklich bewirkt hat. Er hat wohl einige input-Treiber neu installiert und für die bereits installierten nach Updates gesucht - richtig?

Aber ich möchte noch eine Frage anschließen. Jetzt startet mein frisch installiertes KDE 4.6.5 und ich erhalte direkt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such File or directory"

----------

## franzf

 *Dr. Ames wrote:*   

> Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, was der Befehl "emerge -auDNtv world" wirklich bewirkt hat.

 

-> man emerge

Ausgeschrieben schaut das so aus:

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse --tree --verbose world
```

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ich möchte noch eine Frage anschließen. Jetzt startet mein frisch installiertes KDE 4.6.5 und ich erhalte direkt folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> "Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such File or directory"

 

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit start
```

Und wenn es jetzt geht, machst du

```
rc-update add consolekit default
```

Kannst du auch nochmal nach deinem profile schauen?

```
eselect profile list
```

oder

```
eselect profile show
```

Wenn es das Update gebracht hat, ist da wohl noch nichts gesetzt worden...

----------

## Dr. Ames

Vielen Dank - hat direkt funktioniert. Die Fehlermeldung ist nach dem "rc-update add consolekit default" verschwunden.

Die Abfrage des Profiles gibt aus: "default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde".

Ist doch so richtig?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Dr. Ames

und noch ein nachgeschobenes willkommen bei Gentoo.

Zu deiner letzten Frage an Franz, bzgl. des Profiles. Ja, das ist korrekt so.

@Franz

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  Alles ab default/linux hat
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
> ```
> ...

 

Kleine Randnotitz zur Info: keyboard und mouse braucht man hier nicht mehr, wenn man evdev verwendet.

Event-dev kümmert sich dann auch um mouse und keyboard.   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Kleine Randnotitz zur Info: keyboard und mouse braucht man hier nicht mehr, wenn man evdev verwendet.
> 
> Event-dev kümmert sich dann auch um mouse und keyboard.  

 

Oh Mann, bin ich fertig :/ (scheiß Winteranfang, scheiß schwerer Schnee...) hab das jetzt 3x lesen müssen um es zu verstehen ^^

Ja, ich weiß, dass sich evdev um Tastatur und Maus kümmert, deshalb steht bei mir auch 

```
*/* INPUT_DEVICES: -* evdev wacom
```

 in der use.conf

Der Quote in dem anderen Post stammt direkt aus dem profile!

```
$ grep INPUT_DEVICES /var/paludis/repositories/gentoo/profiles/default/linux/make.defaults

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

Deshalb auch meine Aussage "bei korrekt gesetztem profile sollte eigentlich der evdev-Treiber schon vorhanden sein, unabhängig von selber gesetztem INTPUT_DEVICES in der make.conf.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Franz,

dachte mir schon das du das weißt, hast das aber so komisch formuliert das ich zuvor schon Drei mal lesen musste, und hab doch nicht verstanden wie du das meintest.

OT.

Winteranfang! Verdammt, jetzt geht das schon wieder los. Weiß ja nicht wie weit dein Nirgendwo von Cologne weg ist, hier ist bisher noch nichts angekommen das liegen bleiben könnte.

Diese Schnee schipperei geht einem ja stets von der Consolen-Zeit ab, mir graust davor...

Besten Gruß, Andy.

----------

